# My Mods To Date



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

These are my modifications to my 21RS since I bought it in February.

Wardrobe shelving

Bathroom vanity tip out drawer to a swing door

Vent covers

Turbo Max Fan

Changing cabinet hinges

Bunk fan and shelf over valance

Bumper storage for queen slide supprts

Insulated cover for skylight in bathroom

LCD TV mount

Rope ladder/cage for the dog.

Chocks for wheels

REAL drawer at kitchen instead of tip out drawer

I'm not sure what took longer.....making up this post or doing the mods!

BTW, thanks to all for many of the ideas in my mods.

Dan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Very impressive























I have that exact LCD on our 26rs, great picture but I ended up using a set of computer speakers for the movies when you want more bass or music. There's a slot on the back of the tv and if you put the speakers directly behind the tv on the shelf you can't tell the difference and they still work with the remote.

**edit** let me rephrase that, you can't tell the difference in the voice through the tv, it's not being blocked but the sound is MUCH better.

Again great job on everything.

Bill.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The rope ladder/dog cage is GREAT!!!
How do you have it attached at the top?
Is that grooves I see for each rung?

How did you attach the shelf in the queen slide? I used hollow wall anchors
(butterfly's that I had to cut down) in the dinette slide. 
I haven't tried to attach anything in the queen slide yet.

Get-out...Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job
Keep the mods coming

Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Those are some great mods. I liked the pictures.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> The rope ladder/dog cage is GREAT!!!
> How do you have it attached at the top?
> Is that grooves I see for each rung?
> 
> ...


You are right about the rope ladder. I made slotted board for the sides that have backs to them. I then place another board over top of the slots to keep the ladder in place during transit. My dog rides in the Outback.

Regarding the shelf. I slotted the back and one side of the shelf to accept a 3/8" x 3/8" piece of poplar. I then attached the poplar to the slide out wall using 1" #6 sheet metal screws. The poplar fit very snug in the slot so there was no need for additional fasteners.

Dan


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

The pictures + mods are great. I like seeing what people have done- it kinda proves they really did it!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

What did you use to make the skylight cover ?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

What Bluewedge said!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Dan, aren't you the busy bee!







OK, what exactly is the Turbo Max Fan









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> OK, what exactly is the Turbo Max Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's this Tami.

Turbo/Maxx?

Other than my electric tongue jack, best pruchase I've made for my Outback.

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome



























































Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go on the mods Dan...sheesh! In my dreams...
can I make an appointment?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> What did you use to make the skylight cover ?


I made it from a insulating reflector and a 2 x 4 piece of drop ceiling grid white plastic.

I cut the plastic to fit the reflector and taped it to the reflector using white duct tape.

I used industrial velcor to attach it to the ceiling.

It has made a big difference in the temperature inside both the bathroom and the camper.

Dan


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Great mods!!!! Sugar looks really happy in there. You gave me some ideas for my 21.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> OK, what exactly is the Turbo Max Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's this Tami.

Turbo/Maxx?

Other than my electric tongue jack, best pruchase I've made for my Outback.

Dan








[/quote]

Can't get this darn







Page to open Dan

Tami


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Great mods!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Way to go on the mods!! That's a pretty impressive list you have there! We've owned ours since the beginning of June and havent done anything to it yet. --- no time. I know our first one will be putting shelves in all the cupboards though.

I have a question, why the skylight cover? I have been wondering why some of you do this. 
Thanks!









jewels


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jewel said:


> OK, what exactly is the Turbo Max Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's this Tami.

Turbo/Maxx?

Other than my electric tongue jack, best pruchase I've made for my Outback.

Dan








[/quote]

Can't get this darn







Page to open Dan

Tami
[/quote]

Try this Tami:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...16&src=SRQB

I hope this works for you.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

3 Lees where did you get your vent covers and how do they attach??


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> 3 Lees where did you get your vent covers and how do they attach??


I bought the insulated cover from Camping World. I think it said on the package that it was for covering a window, but it was big enough to cover the skylight.

I bought the plastic from Home Depot. It was a opaque white panel used in drop ceilings. I cut the panel and the insulated cover to size, mated the two pieces together with white duct tape on the edge, and used industrial velco to mount this assembly to the ceiling.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> OK, what exactly is the Turbo Max Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's this Tami.

Turbo/Maxx?

Other than my electric tongue jack, best pruchase I've made for my Outback.

Dan








[/quote]

Can't get this darn







Page to open Dan

Tami
[/quote]

Try this Tami:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...16&src=SRQB

I hope this works for you.

Dan








[/quote]

Got it that time







Thanks Dan!!

I LIKE IT!!

Tami


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Dan, I see I see..makes a whole lot of sense putting up those skylight covers!







Thank you for explaining it to me! We finally went to HomeDepot lastnight and picked up some wire shelves..cant wait to put them in! It's going to make such a difference in packing and storing things! I'm too excited over shelves. LOL


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice. I am inspired once again. I love doing things right, you must as well. Great job on the additional drawer in the kitchen, I am building mine this week. I see you used a different style drawer glide system that I have. Does the new hardware match the original hardware? Is there an advantage to using something different. I wondered about that after I ordered another set of glides from Outback. They were less then $2.00 so no great loss if I end up not using them. 
Again, nicely done!

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great mods, Dan!









Have you had any problems with the dog getting stuck trying to get through the net?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work. Hope ya don't mind a few more questions.

1. How did you make the slide rail bumper storage tube? Do you have to take the slide rails apart to get them to fit?

2. Where do you hang jackets? I suppose in Florida, jackets are not necessity. Here in Colorado, we need 'em.

Thanks.
GenesRUs


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

rman45 said:


> Very nice. I am inspired once again. I love doing things right, you must as well. Great job on the additional drawer in the kitchen, I am building mine this week. I see you used a different style drawer glide system that I have. Does the new hardware match the original hardware? Is there an advantage to using something different. I wondered about that after I ordered another set of glides from Outback. They were less then $2.00 so no great loss if I end up not using them.
> Again, nicely done!
> 
> Randy


not sure but it looks he might have used similiar ones to mine, think they were "european" style, self closing, the slides are ramped a little and the drawer will shut the final few inches by itself.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very nice. I am inspired once again. I love doing things right, you must as well. Great job on the additional drawer in the kitchen, I am building mine this week. I see you used a different style drawer glide system that I have. Does the new hardware match the original hardware? Is there an advantage to using something different. I wondered about that after I ordered another set of glides from Outback. They were less then $2.00 so no great loss if I end up not using them.
> Again, nicely done!
> 
> Randy


not sure but it looks he might have used similiar ones to mine, think they were "european" style, self closing, the slides are ramped a little and the drawer will shut the final few inches by itself.
[/quote]

That's what I used. I bought them at Home Depot. Easy to install.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Believe me, she is much better off riding in the camper. She is a big dog (75 lbs) and is cramped in the back seat with my son.


Now that is a solution that has never occured to me...
Think it works with kids too?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Of course, if the kids were back there, there would be room for the dog in the truck!


----------



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

Couple of questions about your mods?
1- what size of square pipe did you use for the side out rail box. I assume it is a post wrap form Home Depot or lowes. I had gotten the standard 4x4 but the rails didn't fit inside it.
2-do you have the details of how you close off the ends of the post? what exactly did you use and how?

3- What type of TV is it? 
4- 15" or 17"

It all looks good.

Michael Hill

Couple of questions about your mods?
1- what size of square pipe did you use for the side out rail box. I assume it is a post wrap form Home Depot or lowes. I had gotten the standard 4x4 but the rails didn't fit inside it.
2-do you have the details of how you close off the ends of the post? what exactly did you use and how?

3- What type of TV is it? 
4- 15" or 17"

It all looks good.

Michael Hill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Believe me, she is much better off riding in the camper. She is a big dog (75 lbs) and is cramped in the back seat with my son.


Now that is a solution that has never occured to me...
Think it works with kids too?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Of course, if the kids were back there, there would be room for the dog in the truck!








[/quote]

Now you give me this great idea. I could have just bought a really nice truck vs the suburban if I had only thought of tossing the kids in the Outback. Darn it!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

you are killing LOL

Thor


----------

